# Constantly Sick (not riding related)



## omghorses (Jan 20, 2012)

Wasn't sure exactly where this goes, since it is non-riding related, but I guess this is the best for it. 

Over my entire life, I've had near constant health issues. I have Celiacs disease, which is the allergy of gluten (wheat, barley, malt, etc.), so I think it may be related to that because it effects my immune system. But anyway, I am almost constantly sick. I was hospitalized three times between the ages of 2-7, luckily I haven't been back since. But I get every illness that sweeps across my school, plus anything else my body can obtain. I already have too many sick days, and my teachers, although I strive to be the absolute best student I can, with all A's, have slowly stopped believing me when I ask to call my parents to go home. I am sick yet again, with a 101.3 fever, and unless I go to the doctor, I can have no more sick days. I feel terrible asking my mom to take me again, as it just adds up to more insurance troubles. Putting all that aside, and getting to the real question, what do you think it could be? Mainly the Celiacs, if any of you have experience with it, or something deeper?

Sorry for long post, and comments are appreciated!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't have anything majorly wrong just a weak immune system and stomach problem. I had the h-pilorie(sp?) bacteria flare up bad in abot 3rd grade and ever since have developed a lactose intoleracy and often have bad stomach problems. I have to be very careful of what I eat and I often get random nasues spells. Among all of that I am always catching colds last year alone I had a 102 fever,pink eye, strep throat and sinus infection I was a mess. This year nothing has hit me horribly yet but I have had quite a few horrible days..my birthdy I had a 99 fever and horrible migrane.
All I know to do to make it better is ot take echinacea, it has helped me a lot.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I've got immune system issues and celiac-like issues - and the one big thing I would recommend is a great probiotic. The GI drs are finally starting to realize this, too, that the first thing to heal the gut is to get probiotics in there. Align is one brand, it costs about 68 cents per day if you buy it online, but it has really made a difference for me (and others haven't, so I think it's just a different/better strain). 

Next, stop artificial sweeteners, especially Splenda. Apparently Splenda kills the healthy bacteria and makes celiac and IBS worse. 

These things sound too simple, but they are very powerful. Good luck!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi,
My son is a celiac, has life threatening allergies, and I'm also gluten intolerance. FYI, Celiac disease is not an allergy. I know many people say that for a lack of a better way to explain it. 
Gluten harms the intestinal walls in a celiac, thereby destrying the body's ability to absorb nutrients in food (as well as a host of other problems associated with that) but an allergic response is far different! 
Celiac disease can affect a body's immune system and can manifest itself in so many different ways. How long have you been living gluten free?

When my son and I went gluten free he was pretty young and overcame the symptoms much quicker than I did. Obviously he had not been eating gluten for years and years like I had, so his recovery was faster. I found that it really took two to three years before I realized the full benefits of living gluten free. Oh, I started feeling better overall fairly quickly, but many of the little things just took time to heal. 
My son brings home every school germ there is and gives them right to me. I used to be the sickest mom in the entire school system.
But I have noticed over the last two years I'm getting sick less and less.

I know you may feel like it is a burden to keep going to the doctor, but your health is sooo important. Especially if there is something going on beyond the celiac disease. Once you figure out what is happening and you get to a place where you feel better, it will be worth it.
I have been there/done that with my son. He had health issues since birth (beyond what I previously mentioned) and we were at the hospital weekly for months at a time. But, persistence paid off... between my research and bugging the doctors to look harder/dig deeper we figured things out and he is almost a normal healthy kid today. 
Took a while to get there for my son, but you are on the right track by trying to figure out what is happening instead of ignoring things and there is light at the end of the tunnel.

I second what Ladytrails said, although I didn't know about splenda. Take nutrition into your own hands and learn all you can about it. It is amazing how simple diet changes can make a huge difference, even beyond cutting out gluten. Oh, I just remembered, many new celiacs also have dairy/milk issues. After a person has been gluten free for a while and the gut has had time to heal, milk and dairy can often be added back into the diet.
Unfortuately milk as we know it (factory farmed stuff) can cause a lot of health issues on its own that people just don't attribute to milk, beyond an allergy. You might want to look up the raw milk debate. I'm not advocating raw milk or anything, but the info out there on how typical proccessed milk can affect people is very eye opening. 
Hope you feel better real soon!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I dont' know anything about Celiacs, but I do know that I have seen folks without any gluten issues be sick a lot due to their own homes having molds and other issues in them. If you have a lot of carpet in your home, and perhaps it is not the cleanest place, i.e. pet hair or damp clothing in piles or a smoker in the house (please forgive me if I am way off base here).
My son had a friend who lived in a house like this; extremely cluttered, really dirty carpets, furnace never cleaned, food rotting hear and there, mom a smoker and dirty laundry piled around. Rarely vacuumed and all. He was sick with some kind of cold ALL THE TIME. I would be too, if I lived in that.


As for you, if you are a teen, you are going through a lot of growing right now, and it's hard work for the body to grow up. Hang in there, get as much excersize as you can and I think you will feel a lot better the closer your body gets to physical maturity.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know anything about celiacs either but I know drinking lots of water and taking lots of vitamins helps me feel better or strong and keep from getting too sick. Also eating lots of greens and watching my sugar intake.

I agree though.. avoid artificial sweeteners. Stevia and Agave nectar or honey are great. Sugar isn't too bad but they use a lot to make a difference.

Also watch your salt intake.


----------



## omghorses (Jan 20, 2012)

Lockwood said:


> Hi,
> My son is a celiac, has life threatening allergies, and I'm also gluten intolerance. FYI, Celiac disease is not an allergy. I know many people say that for a lack of a better way to explain it.
> Gluten harms the intestinal walls in a celiac, thereby destrying the body's ability to absorb nutrients in food (as well as a host of other problems associated with that) but an allergic response is far different!
> Celiac disease can affect a body's immune system and can manifest itself in so many different ways. How long have you been living gluten free?
> ...


Thank you so much for your input, as well as everyone else's! I've been living gluten free for about seven years now. Your comment helped a lot, thank you again!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

You're welcome. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.

If you don't mind my asking...Are you drinking regular milk? (Maybe possible milk issues or cross contamination of the milk?)
Have you tried an elimination diet to see if there are other foods that are bothering you/making you sick?

My gluten intolerence manifests in really odd ways. I get the skin rash, joint inflamation, and if I accidentally ingest gluten because I didn't carefully read a label before eating something I will often feel like I'm coming down with the flu the very next day. Took me while to put all the clues together to figure out the wackier symptoms.

Hang in there.... I know it's tough to feel sick all the time. I was sick more than I was healthy when I was a teenager. 
(As if it isn't hard enough, right?)


----------



## omghorses (Jan 20, 2012)

Lockwood said:


> You're welcome. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
> 
> If you don't mind my asking...Are you drinking regular milk? (Maybe possible milk issues or cross contamination of the milk?)


Have you tried an elimination diet to see if there are other foods that are bothering you/making you sick?

My gluten intolerence manifests in really odd ways. I get the skin rash, joint inflamation, and if I accidentally ingest gluten because I didn't carefully read a label before eating something I will often feel like I'm coming down with the flu the very next day. Took me while to put all the clues together to figure out the wackier symptoms.

Hang in there.... I know it's tough to feel sick all the time. I was sick more than I was healthy when I was a teenager. 
(As if it isn't hard enough, right?)[/QUOTE]

I actually am drinking regular milk, although I drink almond milk as well. I haven't tried going free of any other foods, but that sounds like a good plan in leading to some answers. 

While I don't get the skin rash or joint inflammation, I do get flu-like symptoms shortly after getting any trace of gluten. My main issue is stomach problems, as it almost constantly hurts and is upset (lots of gas issues), which my mother says could be improved without the amount of dairy I'm eating and drinking.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Could you possibly be lactose intolerant? 
I'm not, and my son is allergic to cows milk so we don't even have it in the house. But from what I've read, it sounds similar.

Some good allergy resources can give you info on an elimination diet. It seems a bit complicated, but really its not. Once I learned how different foods are related it made managing my son's diet (who is allergic to LOTS of things) much easier. Your local library could be a good resource for allergy and food info. I'm sure you are aware of the GF sites out there, and there are good ones for various food allergies, but I found books a little easier to sift through.

If you are game to try it.... before we figured out my son was actually allergic to milk, we thought he was lactose intolerant and I used the drops you add to the jug of milk, and bought lactose free things. Didn't actually work for him as that wasn't what was wrong, but we tried. His regular Dr said there no chance in heck he was allergic to milk. I didn't buy it and camped out on the office doorstep until I forced him to write the allergist referrel. 
Turns out my son was not only allergic to milk but a whole host of other things and we have to carry an Epi-Pen Jr 24/7/365.


----------



## omghorses (Jan 20, 2012)

Lockwood said:


> Could you possibly be lactose intolerant?
> I'm not, and my son is allergic to cows milk so we don't even have it in the house. But from what I've read, it sounds similar.
> 
> Some good allergy resources can give you info on an elimination diet. It seems a bit complicated, but really its not. Once I learned how different foods are related it made managing my son's diet (who is allergic to LOTS of things) much easier. Your local library could be a good resource for allergy and food info. I'm sure you are aware of the GF sites out there, and there are good ones for various food allergies, but I found books a little easier to sift through.
> ...


Wow, seems like I have a lot to learn haha! 

We used to think my sister, who went gluten free a little over a year ago, was lactose intolerant, although her problems went away with the absence of gluten. We have never thought that I might be, and I'll definitley research more about both lactose intolerance and an elmination diet.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm a basket case of health issues..

I had Viral Meningitis when I was 10, almost died, was in the hospital for two months..had to have a spinal tap..a few months after that I started having seizures as a result of the Meningitis. I was disgnosed with Petite Mal Epilepsy at 11..which was later disgnosed again as Absence Epilepsy and Chronic Epilepsy..My seizures are only nocturnal and only start in my sleep..I still have Epilepsy even though they thought I might grow out of it..I'm 23 now. I've lost count of how many times I've been admitted to the hospital for my seizures..everything from ER trips to staying for a week for a sleep test, having dye inserted in my brain to pin point the seizures, MRIs, CT scans, gallons of blood work, radiation inserted through an IV into my system and brain to pin point the seizures..*it never ends.*

I also have an Autoimmune Disorder and Autoimmune Utiecaria..I'm basically allergic to myself. All of my body's allergy receptors are always inflamed and my body produces a chemical that hits and attacks my allergy receptors causing an allergic reaction..I've been doing this for 8 months now and we still don't have it under control..I'm seeing two specialists for it now...I have an allergic reaction everyday, some times twice or more a day if stressed. I break out in itchy red spots, my hands swell, and my throat swells..I have to carry an EpiPen with me everywhere..

AND right now I have a fantastically awful ear infection..somehow..(I clean my ears too much)..I had pushed wax into my ear and built up irritating my ear, ruptured my ear drum and caused the infection..Yay me! 

Basically I get sick a LOT and have all kind of issues..just right now medicine wise I am on..get ready for this.. 

For Epilepsy
Folic Acid 1x a day
Keppra 500mg 3 pills, 2x a day
Lamictal 200mg 1 pill, 2x a day

Autoimmune Disorder and allergies
Zyrtec 1 pill, 2x a day
Allegra 1 pill, 2x a day
Prednizone 10mg 1 pill, 1x a day
Atarax 25mg 2 pills, every 6 hours or as needed..


Stupid ear infection
Some kind of drop 3x a day
antibiotic 2x a day..

And a multi vitamin

And ofcourse dealing with all of the side effects of all the meds I take...


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

omghorses said:


> My main issue is stomach problems, as it almost constantly hurts and is upset (lots of gas issues), which my mother says could be improved without the amount of dairy I'm eating and drinking.


Celiac Disease symptoms can be the same as symptoms for other illnesses as well. I have both Celiac Disease and Ulcerative Colitis. Completely different but the tummy issues are the same for both.

You need to go back to your Dr. and have them do more tests to see why you are having issues after going Gluten free. If the ONLY issue is Celiac, all your symptoms will go away within a year of going Gluten-free (tons of Celiacs in my family... only one with issues still was me and that's due the other illness).


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I agree with Delfina, go back to the doctor. Really talk to him/her and make them listen if they are not. Take a list of questions, or better yet take any info you have dug up that you want to know more about with you. If they won't listen, find someone who will. My son has been misdiagnosed on several occasions as well as had real health issues that were flat out dismissed. As a baby I was told he may never walk and would never run, along with a long list of "will never be able to do's".
(He runs just fine now, plays a mean game of soccer, and just made honor roll.) 
I have been called a Pediatrician's worse nightmare.... This momma on a mission has questioned the experts many a time and more often than not, it was the right thing to do. Don't be afraid to press your Dr for answers. It's your body and your right to do so.

omghorses and drumrunner I am sending you both hugs. You've been through a lot and are strong young women! :hug:


----------



## omghorses (Jan 20, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> I'm a basket case of health issues..
> 
> I had Viral Meningitis when I was 10, almost died, was in the hospital for two months..had to have a spinal tap..a few months after that I started having seizures as a result of the Meningitis. I was disgnosed with Petite Mal Epilepsy at 11..which was later disgnosed again as Absence Epilepsy and Chronic Epilepsy..My seizures are only nocturnal and only start in my sleep..I still have Epilepsy even though they thought I might grow out of it..I'm 23 now. I've lost count of how many times I've been admitted to the hospital for my seizures..everything from ER trips to staying for a week for a sleep test, having dye inserted in my brain to pin point the seizures, MRIs, CT scans, gallons of blood work, radiation inserted through an IV into my system and brain to pin point the seizures..*it never ends.*
> 
> ...


Wow, you've been through quite a lot. It's troopers like you who show the world just how tough us women are. Agreed with Lockwood, sending hugs and good thoughts your way!


----------



## omghorses (Jan 20, 2012)

Lockwood said:


> I agree with Delfina, go back to the doctor. Really talk to him/her and make them listen if they are not. Take a list of questions, or better yet take any info you have dug up that you want to know more about with you. If they won't listen, find someone who will. My son has been misdiagnosed on several occasions as well as had real health issues that were flat out dismissed. As a baby I was told he may never walk and would never run, along with a long list of "will never be able to do's".
> (He runs just fine now, plays a mean game of soccer, and just made honor roll.)
> I have been called a Pediatrician's worse nightmare.... This momma on a mission has questioned the experts many a time and more often than not, it was the right thing to do. Don't be afraid to press your Dr for answers. It's your body and your right to do so.
> 
> omghorses and drumrunner I am sending you both hugs. You've been through a lot and are strong young women! :hug:


Haha go super mom! I'll try to go to my doctor soon and really talk to her, like you said. That's so good to hear about your son!  Again, thank you for all your help, it's been fantastic to hear about someone who knows what I'm going through.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks and right back at you! I was told I would never be able to ride again and would basically be a vegetable..I laughed and said "Yeah right, you don't know me" and now I'm in my prime and riding better than I ever have....Just keep trucking through it and know you can do it..it's just tougher on people like you and me than other people..


----------

